# re-facing fireplace and adding insert need help!



## 6fthook (Jun 5, 2011)

So we are planning on re-facing our fireplace with cultured stone veneer, and also possibly putting in a wood burning insert depending on money, and also hang a flat screen TV above the mantle. But we have several questions that we're hoping someone can help clarify for us.

The old fireplace surround I ripped out was painted wood, and have 2x4s underneath to hold it all together (shown in pics). I still have to rip out the hearth.








1. Is it ok to use wood to frame out a layout against the existing brick? If it is I was planning on making a wood frame with a mount for the TV, and then screw steel mesh over the wood frame to put the mortar on, and then the cultured stone veneer. I've read many people saying "NO" to this, as the wood has a chance to heat up and cause a fire. BUT the existing fireplace already had a wood frame with wood veneer above it? And also I've read several DIY articles and videos using a wood frame. Keep in mind I am keeping the brick chimney and just putting stone veneer on top, so that can act as a heat barrier. Also, is it ok to use wood to frame out the hearth? I plan on putting a slab of bluestone above it.


2. Can we remove the extra layer of brick surrounding the fireplace opening? It looks like they just put an extra layer onto the chimney, but I just want to be sure. I put a red arrow pointing to what I'm referring to:







3. What is the two layers of concrete blocks for? Is there a reason why they are there or can I take it off?






Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## mecreature (Jun 6, 2011)

I would decide on what insert you are installing and then read the installation manual for clearances. 

I would even suspect if you are just remodeling this FP it could use some updating. JMO


----------



## 6fthook (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the help.

We have actually decided (for now) to not get an insert, mainly because of financial reasons.  But we will still be overhauling the fireplace/chimney.

Is a wood frame ok, then metal lathe and then mortar/veneer stone over that ok?  Or is that against code (fire hazard)?

Can I add a layer of bricks to the chimney to be on the same level as the layer around the firebox? Then put veneer stone (probably cultured stone) over the brick? For the hearth I was planning on bricks with bluestone on top, and then veneer stone on the sides.

The thing I'm worried about is the weight of all of this. Is this an issue?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## kingquad (Jun 9, 2011)

I suspect this thread would get a lot more answers in "The Hearth Room".  You should try posting there or ask one of the moderators to move this thread for you.  Sorry, I don't know much about chimney or fireplace code.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 10, 2011)

X2.. Agreed.. 112 people looked at this in 4 days. Only 3 posters??? 400 people would have "Looked" at it, in the Hearth room (Even this time of year) It is Very Hearth related. Would have many opinions and pics by now. Re-Post or PM a Mod and get it moved. I would like to do my fireplace this summer also. I am intriuged by your work already. Good luck, looking forward to more pics...


----------



## 6fthook (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys, I'll post a new one in the Hearth Room.  Thanks again!


----------

